# The Edge of the Wild



## Northman (Jun 9, 2004)

Server: OpenRPG Dev II
Room: T13K - The Edge of the Wild
Password: second

See you there!


----------



## Northman (Jun 16, 2004)

Server: Open RPG Dev II
Room: T13K - The Edge of the Wild
Password: third


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 16, 2004)

The server crashed for me. I could see you typing Northman but my messeges weren't going through. Attempting to rejoin now...

Zildrax


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 16, 2004)

Server appears to be dead, I can't join it...where should I meet you guys?


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 16, 2004)

Zildrax said:
			
		

> Server appears to be dead, I can't join it...where should I meet you guys?




Check your e-mail


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 16, 2004)

I really need to get my email actually functioning normally again. As of right now I cannot send emails, only recieve them...

Anyway, see you all next week. Bleh, I hate ending like that. *chuckles*


----------



## Kognus (Jun 16, 2004)

What did happen, I could see NM typing as well, but nothing. I saw the rest of you breifly to, but it died again. Did it continue in email?


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 16, 2004)

Nah, server crashed and it's on hold till next week.


----------



## Northman (Jun 23, 2004)

Server: Better Games Public Server
Room: T13K - The Edge of the Wild
Password: fire


----------



## Northman (Jun 26, 2004)

Okay, since we ended near the end of Spring, we'll be going into two months of downtime to get us up into the middle of Summer.  That means you need to pay for two months of living expenses.  That also means you have two months if you want to do anything specific.  You don't have to, don't feel obliged to.  If I was one of the characters, I'd want to rest and maybe train a little.  And that's it...

*Upkeep*
*Poor: * 12gp per month
Providing for youself from teh most basic of travelers' accommodations, which are nevertheless better than living on the street or in the woods.

*Common:* 45gp per month.  You live in inns and eat tavern meals every day, a practice that quickly grows to be moderatly expensive.  This level of upkeep assumes the occasional night drinking in the tavern or anice glass of wine with dinner.  (This is the common upkeep for staying at the Dragon's Jaw)

*Good: * 100gp per month.  You always stay in your on room at inns, and you eat healthy, solid meals with a glass of wine.  You maintain a jaunty style with your clothing and try to keep yourslef supplied with the good things in life.

Above or below these three upkeeps isn't really possible in Allernan.

When Gregory shows up he is pleased at your success and surprised to know there was a dragon in the ancient keep.  He sends for an assistant that does the apraising and accounting for The Lady.  He counts your coins and appraises your items of value.  He in turn gets a wizard to come in and help with the magic items.

In the end he tells you that the Lady will only be taking 700 gold pieces.  Leaving you with: 

72cp, 6,312sp, 1804gp, 61pp, 
cloak, 
magic masterwork elven greatsword, 
3 potions, 
5 scrolls, 
masterwork longsword, 
masterwork chain shirt, 
masterwork heavy steel shield.


----------



## Northman (Jun 26, 2004)

Remember that for Durg and Durgen (who may not be able to come back), they don't need items, but they do need a full share of the treasure.

Treasure splitting is slightly annal in 13K because of the ability to switch campaigns and adventures.

So you'll need to know the aproximate values of each item to add them up and find the appropriate split.

The appraiser lets you know what the different items generally go for if you can find a buyer.

1750gp  Greatsword
750gp    Cloak
20gp     Arcane Scroll
20gp     Arcane Scroll
110gp    Arcane Scroll
110gp    Divine Scroll
280gp    Divine Scroll
235gp    longsword
190gp    chainshirt
120gp    shield

Divide it up anyway you want, but Durg and Durgen need to get at least 1000gp and 1260sp.  You guys can owe each other, but you can't owe those two characters.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 26, 2004)

Walfilbalf is more'n happy with common accomidations.  He's also more'n willing ta lend anybody whatever they want, 'ticularly da spellcasters what used up a lot of thur own scrolls an' stuff beatin' them nasty burners, not ta mention healin' up Walf himself.

He ain't so interested in much dey found, 'cept 'at chain shirt (may be a bit more comfortable-like than da one 'e sleeps in now).  But he don' 'ave his heart set on it, er nuthin' like dat.


----------



## Northman (Jun 26, 2004)

I am going to wait to give out Reputation points until I see how things go on the boards this week.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 27, 2004)

Zer was already given the divine scrolls, and I can't think of much else he'd want besides his share of the money. The shield would in theory be nice, except then I can't use my scrolls which means I basically give up my spontaneous healing. 

Although what does the cloak do?


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh, also, Zerash will pay for the 'good' accomodations. He was brought up wealthy and he likes living that way when he can get away with it, heheh.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 27, 2004)

Zildrax said:
			
		

> Oh, also, Zerash will pay for the 'good' accomodations. He was brought up wealthy and he likes living that way when he can get away with it, heheh.




This coming from the guy who eats bugs.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey! They are like floating snacks that exist in the wild.

When he's back home he has them cooked and prepared properly. *nods*


----------



## Kognus (Jun 27, 2004)

Durg quietly listens to Gregory praise, not saying a word, knowing his actions speak louder. He is fine with the Lady taking her cut, he knows how these things work. He looks at the cloak with some interest, but it isn't imperitive that it goes to him. The other items hold no intrest for him, being equal or inferior to his current gear, except for the coinage of course.

Durg tends to spend nights in the woods, he is a ranger and his skill is more than adaquate. The town seems to like it better when him and Rolf are out of sight too. He will spend an occasional night in town with his new friends though.

((Is the cloak magic? It doesn't say it is like the greatsword, but the value would seem to reflect that it is. Did the magician identify the items or just tell us they were magic, like Eroria can?))


----------



## Eroria (Jun 27, 2004)

Eroria would like the scrolls (to put it mildly).

She would also be interested in finding the identity of the cloak, and is willign to pay for that knowledge from her share (having no experience at divinations).

She'll be taking common upkeep...

wait.. unless she needs good upkeep to have her own room. If that's what it takes, she'll spend the 100gp a month, even though she doesn't eat that much. She does value her privacy.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey, Eroria.  Have you learned how to craft anything wondrous, or better yet, sharp?


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

Lothrem's shop is the wizard shop in town.  Lothrem or his assistance can identify items for 150 gold per item.

I'll assume that Eroria takes the cloak over to him.  Lothrem is a middle aged wizard who loves to experiment and talk.  He tells her to bring it by the next day.

The following day he takes the cloak and identifies it as a cloak of resistance +1.

He offers to identify the sword for 140gp, and the potions for 25gp each.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

Let's get everything identified then, folks?


----------



## Eroria (Jun 28, 2004)

nope.. neither wonderous, nor sharp.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, that's a damn shame.

By the way, has any thought been given to replacing Durg & Durgen, if indeed they end up being unable to continue?  I remember Eroria's friend wantted to play (or at least, I remember Eroria saying so).  We could really use a rogue or ranger (at this point, ranger seems more useful).  Also, with the events of the past couple sessions in mind, Walf'd hardly complain about another cleric.

As for identifying items, Walf isnt particularly concerned with it, though it seems to him like a lot of money.  I also think it's a lot of coin to tell you it's a +1 sword.  Still, Walf'll go along with it if that's what everybody wants.  As for the potions, doesn't anyone have spellcraft?


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

I talked to Eroria about her friend.  As for Durg's spot, I'll know for sure tomorrow if he's going to be able to play.

Four is a good number too.  

Also, you're losing a ranger, and perhaps a fighter.  Some kind of fighting type would be a good replacement, but not manditory.  You still have Walf, and he's still a monster.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

Another Cleric, one who wields positive energy would be handy, Zer could get in there and fight and concentrate on buffing entirely then, and still backup heal. Zer's quite nasty if he has a round or two to buff up. 

But really, anything is good.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 28, 2004)

What?!  Zerash channels negative energy?  Isn't that, well, er... evil?

Anyhow, I think what the party needs in a fourth (This is assuming Durgen leaves, which I hope is not the case) are these qualities:
stealth: we could use a scout.

woodlore: adventurers spend a lot of time in the woods, and it helps to be able to follow tracks, ect.

keen senses:  I think everyone in our group except Durg was pretty pitiful at listening and spotting.  It'd be nice to avoid the occasional ambush.

healing ability:  This is always nice, and it'll save a bunch of coin being spent on wands and scrolls.

attack-soaking ability: basically just stepping in and taking some hits, or at least attacks.  Walf is going to be hurting if he's the only one ever standing next to baddies.  Zerash can step up, and he's hard to hit, but after his bad luck last time, he'll be hard to convince until it's too late, and it's more difficult to heal when you're in AoO territory.

Charm:  Currently, our most well spoken party member is a lizard.  Still, we're probably not going to get hacked to pieces for lack of eloquence.  Probably...

The following classes do pretty well in these categories:
Druid: pretty good healing, keen senses and possibly tracking. Plus, pretty soon they can turn into animals and stuff, and that's always useful.  Only problem is that they tend to be horrible bores, and you end up having to sit through endless lectures on fire safety and they're always nursing sick animals.

Ranger:  Pretty good in just about every quality, except healing, where they're pretty lousy unless they have a wand, and even then it's not much. 

Rogue: A rogue'd be more useful if we were going to be doing a lot more dungeoneering.  Which we may do.  Plus, rogues are fun to have around.

War Cleric:  Pretty good, though these types tend to get you into trouble with their enthusiasm for fights, and lots of them.  Plus, still no keen senses.

Gnomish Healer:  Walf could keep him in his backpack.  

Just some ideas.  Of course, he/she should play whatever she likes, but I think these will be the most useful to us.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

Neutrals can channel negative energy as well, in Zer's case, it's mandatory for Clerics of Naeron. Why do you think I literally keep my belt lined with healing scrolls? *snicker*

Speaking of which, I need to make more. Because I lost my character sheet, and I know I messed up on scroll money caculations, I'm going to assume I had a flat 300 gold prior to our adventure. Now I can use some of my reward to make more scrolls. I'll come back and post how many once I've figured it out. Although I might consider buying some new armor depending on exactly how much money my split is.

Besides that, Zerash probably spends most of his time training and studying.
Learning what he can about the town, it's inhabitents, their general beliefs and ethics and so on. And of course reading any books he can find. He'd also inquire as to if anyone has ever seen any other black scaled Sauran in the area lately.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay, I definately make at least 4 Cure Moderate Wounds scrolls, and 2 Cure Light Wounds scrolls, which should give me 5 Moderate and 10 Light again. I know I have enough gold for that, anything else I'll have to wait and see what our total end split is.


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

Basically figure out what you want to ID then what you want to sell.  All you really have left to ID is the sword and potions.  You can do the potions yourself if you make a spellcraft DC 25, no retries.  You can sell them without IDing them, in which case you won't know exactly what you're selling and may not get as much as you would have otherwise.

If you don't need the sword or just want the cash to split, sell it.  You might want to say you'll try the spellcraft DC (Zerash and Eroria) and if you don't make it, ID them.

Only after that stuff is done can you split the cash.  So get it done!    Remember there are only three of you right now to discuss it.  I think Durg already said he doesn't need any of it.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

I can't even make a DC 25 check. Stupid limited skill points. Eroria, wanna give it a try?


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

Zildrax, I sent you an email.  I hope your email is working, I just can't remember if you said it wasn't or not.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

I got the email, but I don't think I can send a reply. I'll try from my hotmail adress however. If you can download an instant messenger, either ICQ or AIM, that would really make everything alot easier, I almost always have both of those on. I never saw you on the MSN one before it got wiped off my comp.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

I sent a reply. I'd suggest responding to my main email adress, not to the hotmail one.

Yes I know this is ridiculous regarding my email. It drives me crazy too. *sighs*

Edit: Let me know if you didn't get the letter.


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

Zil, what is your main email?


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

The one you emailed first. I'm sending from the hotmail account cause for some god forsaken reason I cannot send from my main one. I do not know why.


----------



## Eroria (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd definitely like to give those spellcraft checks a try to id the potions.

A couple of other questions (I lost my char. sheet too and all my notes when my computer died.)

How much did the bulk of us adventurers earn in XP for the previous adventures? 

And what were those three arcane scrolls again? I know that I did read magic to id them... I'd also like to make some spellcraft checks to try to copy them into my spellbook during downtime.


----------



## Eroria (Jun 29, 2004)

Alright... I get the total, assuming the potions are worth 50gp each (which we dont' know yet), and assuming we must pay to id all three of them... total treasure minus appraisal costs is 6415gp, 9sp, 2cp

divided by 5, I get 1283gp, 1sp, 8cp.

anyone wanna check my math?

if in fact the share per person is approximately 1283gp (total value), with counting the 3 scrolls Eroria has claimed, her share in gp (assuming we can find buyers) is 1233gp.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 29, 2004)

I trust your calculations, though there are a few things that may adjust them.  For one, we have the prices we'll get for the things we may end up selling, but how much do you 'compensate' for the items you keep?  If it's the full price, then we can load some of the saleable items on the departing characters and save some coin.


----------



## Northman (Jun 29, 2004)

Remember, Durg doesn't want any stuff.

And you should use the price it would fetch if you sold it, which is the price I quoted.  (approximate of course)

Eroria, we'll do the rolls first thing tomorrow.  In fact, if you get there early, we'll do them before the game.  Also, those potion prices were off, did you see what I quoted them at.

So, you have a rough idea of the cut.  Is there anything special you guys want to do over the next two months?  Eroria mentioned scribing spells into her spellbook, we'll do that check first thing tomorrow.  Your new spells are automatic, but there might be others you want to try and get from Lothrem and scribe in too.

Saving your cash for a bigger ticket item down the road is always good too.

I have a feeling this campaign will go on for a while.    I have a high caliber of players.  That's what makes it happen.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 29, 2004)

Zer would like the Cloak of Resistance, if possible. It's good to keep your cleric unaffected by bad spells. *nods*


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 29, 2004)

I sent another email. Once again I have no idea if it got there, but I sent it.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 29, 2004)

Eroria said:
			
		

> if in fact the share per person is approximately 1283gp (total value), with counting the 3 scrolls Eroria has claimed, her share in gp (assuming we can find buyers) is 1233gp.




Wait, don't the three scrolls come to 150 (110 + 20 + 20), bringing your total share to 1133?


----------



## Eroria (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, you are correct. It was a math error on my part. it does.

thus why I wanted people to check my calculations.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 29, 2004)

Walfilbalf is just going to take his share in coin, with one exception.  I think I remember DM saying that the shield had the mark of Adenan.  He'll check it for distinguishing marks that might show who it belonged to, and bring it by to the temple, and see if they might recognize it as belonging to someone who disapeared.  If they do, he'll give it to them to give to the person's family, if not, he'll just sell it, to either the church or the local weapon and armor smith.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 29, 2004)

As for the time spent in town, Walfilbalf would like to get some hard honest work in, perhaps helping on a farm, or maybe lending a hand with a local horse trainer.  If there's a poor farming family that needs some help, he'd be happy to work (he's not much of a farmer, but he's very strong, and good with animals) for nothing more than meals and meager lodging (or perhaps not even that if they're real bad off).

He'd spend nights drinking in the local taverns, and perhaps getting a few swings in with his axe (not in the taverns, though, of course).  He's always happy to talk about their experiences with the dragon, and the fire-man, and the owlbear.


----------



## Northman (Jun 30, 2004)

Server: Better Games Public Server
Room: T13K - The Edge of the Wild
Password: downtime

Game on!!


----------



## Kognus (Jul 1, 2004)

In response to Aquirre's idea of loading the items on the departing characters and charging them full price for them.

In game that would be a great way to get killed, cheating them out of gold or saddling them with something they don't want. Durg and Durgen need to get fair shares of the total loot. The way to calculate it would be by going off the price the party could get if the item was sold. It is the most you would get and is fair for everyone.

Out of game, that is a way to more than your share for your character(s) or to give out less to departing characters, who may or may not play at a later date. To keep it all fair, the value should be how much you could sell it for.

Being a departing character and a DM myself, that's my take.....


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, I think Zerash would gladly give Durg and Durgen the loot they wanted. Mechanics aside, I simply can't see Zer giving them any less than he'd give anyone else, even if they are leaving. 

Besides that, I'm confused. *nods*


----------



## Northman (Jul 1, 2004)

The loot was split evenly five ways.  Those characters that wanted items got their share in items.

Does someone have the exact amount so Kognus and Durgen can write it down on their characters?  It ended up being 1326gp each I believe.  Can someone double check?


----------



## Northman (Jul 7, 2004)

Better Games Public Server

Password: allernan

That will be the password from now on.


----------



## Carman (Jul 8, 2004)

*this is a test - this is only a test LOL*

Hi - just to let everyone know I've changed my log in - having it be the name of the character in a one shot is kinda dumb - so now it's my nic name - just so you know who the hell I am (though I guess with my sig that's hard to miss 

later


----------



## Northman (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi all.

I forgot to mention on Tuesday that there are three weeks I'll be gone this summer working at summer camps.  The first one is next week.  So...

There will be no game:
7/13
8/3
8/10

The first two weeks in August are back to back.

I'm sorry I didn't mention it befrore, it slipped my mind.  You can continue to roleplay on the boards.  I will be leaving Friday and coming back Saturday the 17th.  So I won't be on the boards those days.

It's been a great start to a great campaign.  I hope you're all enjoying it.  There are many things instore for the next few weeks.


----------



## Northman (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi folks.  I'm back from camp... but I realize that I made a mistake and missed a week that I'll be unable to play.  And that's this week.    I know, that's two weeks in a row!  And then after one week of playing, I'll be gone for two weeks in a row again!  I know, I know... it's summer.  

So, please forgive me for the oversight.  We'll play on the 27th, then we'll be off for two more weeks then be back for good on the 17th.

I hope you're all enjoying your summer.  God has blessed me tremendously this summer and it's only half over.  

I'll be posting on the boards.  See you there!


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 19, 2004)

Bah! *frowns* Well that stinks...but I'm glad to hear you are having fun at least. Just as things pick up too! Ah well...will look foward to things getting back to being regular. Till then, take care man, you know you got eager players awaiting your return. *smiles*


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 19, 2004)

Doh!  Ah well, the wait continues.


----------



## Northman (Jul 19, 2004)

In case you were waiting for the other shoe to drop.  Here it is.

After making phone calls I have discovered that there is one more Tuesday I'll be unavailable.  And that happens to be next Tuesday...

So that means our next game is August 17th.

I'm really sorry about this.  I've never missed more than one two weeks in a row in any of my campaigns for the past 7 years... But such is life.  Out of town, friends coming into town, etc.

When you're a teacher, summers are golden.

If you want you can write up another character and try to get into some one shot games for the next month, or if you guys can play on another day and time I can try to run a game or two on different days.  It depends on how flexible your schedules are.

I might be able to run a one shot if only a couple people can make it.

Let me know what you think.

August 17th for sure!


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, I'm hardly about to jump ship.  I considered asking about a make-up game, but figured you'd offer if you were able.  Being self-employed, I can pretty much handle just about any scheduling, given advanced notice.


----------



## Carman (Jul 20, 2004)

*yep*

If it's on a similar time schedual and during the week I should be able to make any night!  If it's on a Saturday or Sunday usually I can as well if givin a few days notice - so whatever works for you guys I should be able to manage (short of weekday afternoon games lol)


----------



## skywise23 (Jul 20, 2004)

Monday nights are best for me.


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm good for almost any day, espicially if it's the usual 8:30 start time. Just let me know ahead of time and if it's the odd day I can't come I'll let you know.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm good almost any day except for thursdays. And even the occasional one of them.

What is bad for me right now (rest of the summer) is weekends. Friday nights are usually definitely out, though this one is fine.


----------



## Northman (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm thinking next Thursday, early.  Eroria, is one of the Thursdays that would be okay?    Could you guys make an early game?  Say 2:00 PM to 5:00 PM Pacific Time?

Looking at my schedule, my options before I go out of town for two weeks are few.


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd have to re arrange an appointment but I think I can make it. *smiles*


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 23, 2004)

I can do it.


----------



## Carman (Jul 23, 2004)

sorry guys but I don't think I can (that's 1pm mountain time - I basically never get off work that early about 5pm Mountain (6pm pacific) is about the earliest I might swing on a weekday - and then only if the gods are willing 


but if it works for everyone else - just have me knocked out with minimal damage and left in the room I guess (please don't let em eat me) and carry on yourselves lol - just don't forget to come get me after  or npc me - whatever.

thanks


----------



## Northman (Jul 24, 2004)

2:00 PM Pacific is 3:00 PM Mountain, 4:00 PM Central, and 5:00 PM Eastern.

Does that change things?


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm good for that time!


----------



## Eroria (Jul 24, 2004)

I don't get off work until 4pm pacific time. which puts me home at 7:30pm eastern time.

I can show up late... and be a bit multitasking distracted for the game.


----------



## skywise23 (Jul 27, 2004)

Game on today?


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think so. *frowns* Still to be sure, I'll poke around, but I don't think there is a game today.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 28, 2004)

As far as I know, no.

But if it's thursday, mine opened up. I'll still be late, but my usual online game got cancelled, so I won't be distracted when I do show.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 29, 2004)

umm... so are we or aren't we playing tonight?

Normally I'd be glad to show up and wait to see if we gamed...

but I've got the possibility of a long walk on the beach with a very handsome young gentleman that's just come up.


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm gonna have to assume not, I got an appointment myself at that time, I could cancel it without a problem, but if there's no game, I'd rather not. I guess I'll wait till later and see.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll be working online most of today, and will be there for the game if it does happen.


----------



## Northman (Aug 25, 2004)

Game tonight
Server: Better Games Public Server
Password: Walf


----------



## Eroria (Aug 25, 2004)

ok, let me just say that that last game, well worth the wait!

I'm still not sure what my schedule will be like or when my dance class is... but I am determined to make next week's cliffhanger contination game!!!


----------



## Eroria (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok.. so the cliffhanger game didn't happen..

I can... continue playing, but be an hour and a half late for the game each week. Or I can stop entirely until schedules change.

What do you guys (players and DM) prefer?


----------



## Carman (Sep 2, 2004)

*I'm so sorry*

I'm really sorry guys - last night was game night! - did we play??

I got so busy with stuff this week I thought yesterday was Monday??
and realized today that it's Wednesday already!!

I have yet to miss a game without a darn good reason and advance notice
(actually - I don't think I've missed a game yet - till now period lol)

I won't let it happen again - and I hope I didn't mess up the game too bad

sincerely
Carman


----------



## Eroria (Sep 2, 2004)

don't worry.. there was not a game, and it was not due to _your_  not being present.


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 2, 2004)

--------------------


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd like to see you continue to play with us, whether that means your arriving late, or rescheduling the game-time.  I know one of the original times available was Wednesday, a day that would originally have been difficult for me, but is now more easily done.

It seems like it would be difficult to have you come in blind after an hour and a half, but if you're cool with it, it's fine by me.

This is, of course, assuming our DM ever shows up again.


----------



## Carman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Game night*

It doesn't make a whole bunch of difference what night we play if it's during the week for me.  Any weeknight that's good for you Eroria and for Northman is good for me


----------



## Northman (Sep 6, 2004)

I am so sorry for the no show on Tuesday.  I feel horrible.  I believe Eroria can atest to the fact that I have never just no-showed.  I apologize sincerly.

This brings me to some very sad news though.

My life has gotten to the point where I can no longer DM.  I just can not do it with any consistancy.  More than that, I can no longer be a contributing member of the 13 Kingdoms Council.  This indeed is a very sad time for me.

I have been DMing online for 7 years.  I started with AOL then on webrpg then openrpg.  I DMed and did some administering for the Living Web, being there from the begining.  I, along with 12 other gamers created the world of the 13 Kingdoms 2 or 3 years ago.  I have been active the entire time, and am one of only a few original CMs left.

I do not walk away from 13 Kingdoms lightly.  Perhaps there will be a day I will be able to become a player again, perhaps even DM or return as a CM.  But that day is not in the forseeable future.

I hope that I can play now and then in one-shot games.  Maybe some of you would even DM a one shot game now and then.  

This was my last roleplaying outlet since I stopped roleplaying face to face last december.

For someone who has roleplayed non-stop for 20 years since I was 11 years old, this is very hard.  I don't know what life is like without roleplaying filling a nitch.  Maybe this sounds melodramatic, but after 20 years of roleplaying without a break longer than a few weeks, it's difficult.

I grew up roleplaying.  I got married roleplaying.  My wife played.  I played with my first son in a bouncy seat next to the table.  I played with my first son playing with his toys and my second son in the bouncy seat next to the table.  I played through 6th grade, Jr. High, Highschool, College, and the Army.  I've roleplayed with doctors, fast food workers, software programers, construction workers, special forces green berets, aspiring actors, air force mechanics, musicians, navy officers, and auto mechanics.  I have had quite a run and met some incredible people.

I don't know how you say goodbye to a community like that.  I guess you just fade away.  But that's never been my style.

Thank you all for playing with me in what turned out to be my last hurrah.  I hope I get to play now and then but I don't know if that's realistic.

My plate is full and will be for as far as I can tell.  Family, work, church.  

Yes, conservative Christians can and do roleplay.    

Perhaps my signature below has more meaning today.  I will miss you all.

Brian
Northman
DM and Council Member


----------



## Zildrax (Sep 8, 2004)

I am truly saddned by this, Northman...I was enjoying playing under your games so much, they were alot of fun. *sighs* I am very sad to see you go. But it sounds like it's much harder for you. I'm not really sure what to say since I haven't known you very long, besides that I am very sad, both for myself and you.

I hope you can get to roleplay again someday. I'll be happy to play if you decide to DM again...don't fade away entirely, eh? Take care of yourself and please have a good life, it's been a pleasure, even if it was a short one, knowing you. 

Good luck to you in everything you do...

Zerash/Zildrax/Sathisis


----------



## Aguirre (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear that, Brian.  Yours was one of the best online campaigns in which I've played.  I hope that someday you'll find the time to play again, whether it be with or without me at the virtual table.


----------



## Carman (Sep 9, 2004)

*Yes take care*

I only had two games with you - but enjoyed them both very much.

I hope that your other activites treat you well and bring you happiness!
don't disapear completely like Zildraz said - there will always be room
for the occasional one shot from Northman!

take care

Carman


----------



## Eroria (Sep 13, 2004)

It's true, he never, ever missed a game before.

I'm sorry to see you go, and to hear that you have to go. I can relate to RL interference with gaming -- and have many a time come to the conclusion that RL is in fact more important than gaming.

I have many good friends who are both conservative christians and roleplayers. Maybe it's more common in New England than the rest of the country?


----------

